# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid - Taken] Regional Map for a Novel

## ShiftyC

I'm an aspiring author looking to commission someone to draw a map for my novel. Its a fairly small area and I only need it in black and white, so I'm hoping to pay somewhere in the realm of $25-$30 on it. I've included a rough version of the map that I've drawn myself so you can get an idea of the approximate scope of what I want.

Let me know if you're interested and we can talk more in detail.

----------


## johnvanvliet

Your map is not bad , i have seen a lot worse

----------


## Sapiento

Which dimensions for the map?

----------


## Tiana

Do it again, by tracing with light underneath it, in pen on fresh paper without erasing marks and instead of writing the names, put the names on after you photograph it. To be fair this is a very simple map likely at a 8.5x5.5 size, thereabouts... not even half of a printer paper... I probably COULD do it in an hour, though certainly doing small little towns can choke up a lot more time than that, and knowing that, I wouldn't risk it for this biscuit. $75 is about as low as I go for a commission for a one page novel map.

But I think you might find it really rewarding if you have a second go at it, your draft has some good energy, I think you could finish it nicely if you did a meticulous tracing and filled in a few more details, then put text on digitally instead (or hand letter very carefully). Oh, and when you do that, add an exit for the river from the lake to the sea, unless it does vanish underground...  :Smile:

----------


## greendino

I would agree with Tiana here! Your map has decent potential. I would recommend checking out some videos by WASD20. He goes over some simple techniques that can really improve your map quality! I also recommend purchasing a few Pigma Micron pens by Sakura. They are the standard for inking a map, at least for me, and aren't horribly overpriced. 

I'd be willing to do it, but you state its for a novel, and I assume therefore commercial purposes, yes? That would increase the price a bit. If you still want a commissioned piece you can email me at greendinomaps@gmail.com to discuss details.

----------


## ShiftyC

I'm thinking 1200 x 1800 pixels or something in that range.

----------


## ShiftyC

I might try and redo it, but I'm not sure I really have the tools/skills to bring it up to the level I want. TBH, I more enjoy drawing/map-making for conceptual ideas. As soon as I feel like it has to look a certain way, it loses all enjoyment for me, hence why I'm commissioning. That said, I'll probably raise the price now that I know that my original estimate was too low. 

As for the river, my idea is that it starts in the mountains and ends in the lake, not the other way around.

----------


## ShiftyC

I've commissioned someone to take care of this, thank you everyone!

----------


## Tiana

> As for the river, my idea is that it starts in the mountains and ends in the lake, not the other way around.


 :Smile: 
Rivers usually start in the mountains, not end in them, because meltwater or springs feed them. So you're right about that part. What you need to solve is what happens to the water. If it just ends in the lake, why? What keeps the lake from overflowing? Is the lake really deep? Is it a hole to the bottom of the world? Usually, a river will both enter and exit a lake, eventually ending in the sea. It is possible for a river to eventually disappear. Usually in real life, this is because it's gone underground due to say, very sandy surface not being able to capture it, and it 'appears' to disappear. But your novel is fantasy! So anything can happen, you can leave it like this, and if you want it to be realistic, make it exit the lake and end up in the sea.

I respect your desire to have a pro do it. I think you have a lot of potential though. And I do think you could find someone who'd take it because it's relatively simple for a map. I'd do this one fairly low priced for my work, to be honest. And Greendino would give you a fair price too. Worth asking them.

----------


## ShiftyC

> I respect your desire to have a pro do it. I think you have a lot of potential though. And I do think you could find someone who'd take it because it's relatively simple for a map. I'd do this one fairly low priced for my work, to be honest. And Greendino would give you a fair price too. Worth asking them.


I've actually been in contact with Greendino about it, and we've agreed on a price. As for the lake thing, it ultimately isn't all that important. Maybe I'll add a river into the sea.

----------

